# water heater



## willie b (Aug 5, 2009)

I HAVE A SW6 DE HEATER IN TOY HAULER I JUST PURCHASED USED HOOKED UP WATER TURNED ON WATER HEATER HAD COLD BTU NO HOT WATER CHECK THE BYPASS VALVE ALL VALVES ARE OK COULD NOT GET ANY HOT WATER.REMOVED HOT WATER LINE FROM TOP OF TANK INSIDE THE FITTING ON TANK WAS A LITTLE WHITE PLASTIC PIECE REMOVED IT NOW I HAVE HOT WATER.MY QUESTION IS DOES PLASTIC PIECE NEED TO BE IN THERE IS IT SOMTHING THAT NEEDS REPLACEING?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2009)

Re: water heater

Probably a one way valve that prevents hot water from getting in the cold.  Just a guess.  I would replace it.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## willie b (Aug 5, 2009)

Re: water heater

I CANT FIND THE PART ON ANY DIAGRAM GUESS I COULD CALL SABURBAN


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Re: water heater

not trying to make waves or anything (lord knows i LOVE waves ) any way ,, did this just happen ??? Nash is prolly right ,, but the thing is ,, why no hot water now if it worked before ,, i am only shooting in the dark on that ,, but if u give me the model number ,, i can get u a detailed part break down ,, and will post it for u 
Btw welcome to the forums


----------



## willie b (Aug 6, 2009)

Re: water heater

MODEL #SW6 DE SUBURBAN WATER HEATER 

THANKS


----------



## C Nash (Aug 6, 2009)

Re: water heater

Might find something here helpful 
http://www.dutchmen-rv.com/scripts/...ry1=All&category2=WATER+SUPPLY-WATER+DRAINAGE


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: water heater

Willie B,

If you don't mind, it is considered bad manners on the forums to use all capital letters when typing, mostly because some consider it shouting and us folks with older eyes find it difficult to read your posts. (Thanks)

That plastic thing is there to keep bugs and crud out of the threads of your pressure relief valve. It would have no impact on where the water goes from your water heater, or where it don't go. I have no idea of what made your water start to work but I assure you that the plug had nothing at all to do with it. If you lift the lever on that valve you will find that steam or hot water will escape from it. The plug is usually not kept in place when the relief is in use just to insure that it will work properly should it ever be needed. In addition, most of us use that relief to vent air into the tank when draining the water heater or when establishing an air bubble in the top of the water heater, which should be there when it is in use.


----------

